

Ask HN: Best Python Web framework for NoSQL-based develoment? - BerislavLopac

I've been going through http://wiki.python.org/moin/WebFrameworks, but since my time is limited I can't test all the framework listed there, so I thought I might narrow the scope by asking here. I have quite some experience in Django, but am about to start developing a Web app that would have two features: a) it would be based on a noSQL database (haven't decided which one yet) and b) the structure will develop along with the app, so I need to be as flexible as possible. Any pointers would be much obliged.
======
wisty
The web frameworks are 99% similar if you use noSQL. The db ORM (and stuff
that's based on the ORM, like user models, admin interfaces, etc) is the main
point of differentiation between most frameworks, so if you remove the model
they are all basically the same.

------
metachris
For frameworks a bit more minimalistic than Django, I've had very good
experiences with Tornado [1] and web.py [2].

[1] <http://www.tornadoweb.org>

[2] <http://webpy.org/>

